# make table legs out of 2 pieces of stock



## nubie (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw a video(I think it was a woodsmith shop tip) where he made a table leg out of 2 2 "pieces of stock because sometimes you can't find thick enough stock to make 2 1/2" or 3" legs. I have searched the net and can't find the video or how to pictures to do this.

The neat thing about the trick was that he cut the glued together pieces so that the seams where the 2 boards were glued end up at the corners of the leg and not running up/down on two sides of the leg.

Anyone know how he did this on the table saw or have that video?

Thanks,
Nubie :notworthy:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've seen where people will cut 4 pieces, mitered at 45 degrees and glue them up to make 1 leg that all the seams are corners.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

:smile:


----------

